# Reasonable Priced Gore-Tex Bibs?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, if ur ever up to daHam...u damm seattlites are ruining our vibe...with the hipster suv/sprinter, trophy dog and DH bike shitshow (eh uhmm...not that ur specifically one of these types since ur looking for some gor cheapies). Anyways, check out BackCountry Essentials on Holly. Their up stairs is used stuff, twas there yesterday and they have a reasonable selection and prices...few years ago scored some arty pantz for $80, just did the dwr and they worked fine.

Also there is the KOMO Kulshan Ski Swap happening on Fri Oct 19...but get there early.

Backcountry Essentials - Gear Up, Go Play | Bellingham, WA

https://www.komokulshanskiclub.com/the-swap


eh apologies for the rant...am coffee is not done brewing yet

forgot, there is also a Sierra trading post...but have not been there yet, and there is Yeagers on NW and REI (but shit there is spendy and limited selection).


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a pair of Spider bibs that are regularly $600+ tags still on em.
But they're XL


TT


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Comb the internet, always tons of closeouts on last years stuff. Finding the right size and style might take some time. I just went to thehouse.com and found plenty of men's goretex pants, several for under $200 but none were bibs. I used to ride with bibs but really don't like them but it's personal preference or maybe you are out in snowier or wetter conditions than I'm usually out in. 

A couple of years ago we were at Tamarack and it was raining so hard on the lower mountain that we were soaked all the way through into our boots before getting to the upper mountain and had to ride wet for the rest of the day. It ended up being kind of epic, I think there were only 4 or 6 of us in total on the upper mountain and the snow was filling tracks between runs but I swore I'd get a better pair of pants after that and I did but haven't had a a rainy day like that since. 

Since you are in Seattle check out the O.R. Store, sometimes they have closeouts. Sturtevant's is having a sale this week but I think it is only 20% and they don't seem to have as much snowboard gear as they've had in the past. Their progressive sale at the end of the season is often great though, both my GF and I got new boots there last year and I picked up a Bonfire jacket at 50% off a few years back. I'd also hit REI and any snowboard shops and just ask if they have any inventory from last year left, might score a deal. The REI garage sales are hit and miss. $600 is a lot for a set of bibs but if they are well made and last a while they would be worth it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

this for 299 just came across my inbox. I got jacket and pants...they are great with lots of functional design; can only imagine that the bibs are good...iirc Argo runs trew

https://trewgear.com/products/mens-trewth-bib?variant=58131473099


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Trew is solid. I went with Saga.


----------



## ebfootball139 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks all the input, anybody no anything about a brand called black crow? I found some on 3L Gore-Tex bibs of theirs on clearance, but never heard of them before, thinking about trying them out.


----------

